# This shows us how cold it's been.



## Gasifier (Mar 4, 2014)

http://www.climate.gov/news-features/event-tracker/great-lakes-ice-cover-most-extensive-mid-90s


----------



## granpajohn (Mar 4, 2014)

That article is comparing winter maximum to mid-Feb ice cover of 88%.  It is actually 91% now.







Only one year left to beat, and that was less at this point in the season. 





So you north country boys get to tell the grandchildren that you survived winter 2013-14. Worth it? (Not to me...sorry folks )


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 5, 2014)

The winters with more snow a better to tell the kids about. LOL. There was a big blizzard in 77 or 78 I remember so well, we had so much snow we were jumping off our porch roof into the piles of snow. For many, many days you could only get one car down the street. Cars would have to wait at the corners until the car coming down the block had gotten past them. My parents weren't too happy though, lots of snow to move. So we helped out as best we could. We did not have school for several days. And when we walked to school back then the snow was up to your waste and there was a foot of shad flies on top of it, so you shoveled as you went along, just to get there.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 5, 2014)

Gasifier said:


> The winters with more snow a better to tell the kids about. LOL. There was a big blizzard in 77 or 78 I remember so well, we had so much snow we were jumping off our porch roof into the piles of snow. For many, many days you could only get one car down the street. Cars would have to wait at the corners until the car coming down the block had gotten past them. My parents weren't too happy though, lots of snow to move. So we helped out as best we could. We did not have school for several days. And when we walked to school back then the snow was up to your waste and there was a foot of shad flies on top of it, so you shoveled as you went along, just to get there.


 

I know that flies can often be found around waste  . . . but what are "shad flies?"


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 5, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> I know that flies can often be found around waste  . . . but what are "shad flies?"


 
I heard before, not sure if it is correct, that the particular shadfly in this area can only be found in a few places on the planet. The St. Lawrence River near at the Morristown-Ogdensburg-Waddington-Massena area is one of them. I do not know the other location but believe it is half way around the planet somewhere. They hatch once a year, are around for a few weeks at most, and then they are gone. And the last few years their populations have been going down. Which they believe might be attributed to the invasive species of zebra muscle in the river. Not sure about that either though. When we were younger the invasions here were unbelievable some years. There would be so many of them you did not want to go outside because it was just discusting. When you drive down the road and they are all over you are using your wipers and wash fluid to get the green guts and bodies off your windshield so you can see! Nice.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayfly

The particular shadfly around here looks a little different than the one in their pictures but you get the idea. To the right of the wikipedia page you can see a picture of them in mass in North Bay, Ontario.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 6, 2014)

this is a pretty good measure http://ir.eia.gov/ngs/ngs.html


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 6, 2014)

Gasifier said:


> The winters with more snow a better to tell the kids about. LOL. There was a big blizzard in 77 or 78 I remember so well, we had so much snow we were jumping off our porch roof into the piles of snow. For many, many days you could only get one car down the street. Cars would have to wait at the corners until the car coming down the block had gotten past them. My parents weren't too happy though, lots of snow to move. So we helped out as best we could. We did not have school for several days. And when we walked to school back then the snow was up to your waste and there was a foot of shad flies on top of it, so you shoveled as you went along, just to get there.



Big blizzards in 67; 71 and 78 for sure in MI. Also the winter of 78/79 was super cold and I do remember Lake Superior being all frozen over that year.


----------



## JustWood (Mar 6, 2014)

I think it was 2000 or 2001 we had wet snow in the air on July 2nd during the nite. Never stuck or froze the corn but I couldn't believe my eyes standing on the porch that nite. With the lake ice this year ,,, I wouldn't be surprised to see it again this year.


----------



## granpajohn (Mar 6, 2014)

Apparently, icebreaker crew reports ice thickness 2 to 5 feet. I don't know, but either way...this is a cool site for those interested in all things cold and wet:
http://duluthshippingnews.com/
(Some nice photos, etc.)


----------



## Whitepine2 (Mar 6, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> I know that flies can often be found around waste  . . . but what are "shad flies?"


 We had them around here but have not seen any for years. They would be around in June and when you drove between the ponds at Fall River Westport line it was like a snow storm and dead on Rt195 wipers were needed they were so many. Have not seen any in years was with friends the other day and remarked about them and they all confirmed and remembered them when we were younger. We called them FISH FLIES guess shad is a fish sooo.???  My 2cents worth.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 7, 2014)

first six days march, boston-10.3* below the norm.on the water, hanscom in Lexington -1 this am.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 8, 2014)

Ice cover at 90.3% as of 03/07/2014. Should start receding with these temperatures. You will be swimming before you know it boys and girls! Well, with a full wet suit on anyway.


----------



## granpajohn (Mar 8, 2014)

Gasifier said:


> Ice cover at 90.3% as of 03/07/2014. Should start receding with these temperatures. You will be swimming before you know it boys and girls! Well, with a full wet suit on anyway.


A bit  more cold for the uppers; (let's see if this works...it's cool if it does. Oh, and it should update automatic)


----------



## granpajohn (Mar 8, 2014)

Another cool one (IMO at least) for GL/Seaway shipping. Click in the lower right corner to turn on/off USCG Icebreakers. Most (maybe all) activity is on the lower lakes and St Lawrence.

http://ais.boatnerd.com/


----------



## boomhour (Mar 9, 2014)

Do not think this is going away anytime quick, with the lakes having 2 to 3 ft of ice on them seasonal temps are a long way off yet. It's still snowing and heading to -20 C Wed.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 9, 2014)

That's good news boom. It's been above 0 here for two days. That has to stop pronto. Need the cold temps to return & stick around till the end of the month.


----------



## begreen (Mar 9, 2014)

Chill out FC.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 10, 2014)

Hopefully we can all do that with some good old -30 until March 30. Gotta do my bit for all those folks who want to drive their favourite I, four abreast at 85.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 10, 2014)

You guys are funny. I'm still hoping the extreme cold we got killed a good part of the EAB in this area. Hoping. As for the ticks and the cold.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 10, 2014)

JustWood said:


> I think it was 2000 or 2001 we had wet snow in the air on July 2nd during the nite. Never stuck or froze the corn but I couldn't believe my eyes standing on the porch that nite. With the lake ice this year ,,, I wouldn't be surprised to see it again this year.



In the early 90's, perhaps 93 or 94, most of the corn in northern MI got hit hard with frost a couple times in July and again in August. A sad year that year for farming.


----------



## Ktm300 (Mar 10, 2014)

Winter is starting to lose its grip. Was 54 degrees last Saturday.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 10, 2014)

It's not over yet ... big snow storm in the forecast for later this week. They're predicting 10-16 inches ...... but that's a few days out.


----------



## tsquini (Mar 10, 2014)

The more ice and snow there is the more of the suns heat reflexes back away from the earth creating even more cold. If the ice last longer the usual we could have a much cooler spring and summer.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 15, 2014)

gfs for mar 25th
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15-21* below norms.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 15, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> It's not over yet ... big snow storm in the forecast for later this week. They're predicting 10-16 inches ...... but that's a few days out.


 
We got about 10-12 inches Wed.-Thur. I guess. Hard to tell with all the wind we had. How much snow did you get where you are f.f.jake?


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 15, 2014)

tsquini said:


> The more ice and snow there is the more of the suns heat reflexes back away from the earth creating even more cold. If the ice last longer the usual we could have a much cooler spring and summer.


 
Looks like it will be a while before anyone is going swimming in the northeast.


----------



## begreen (Mar 15, 2014)

I'll take the dark orange blobs.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 15, 2014)

Gasifier said:


> We got about 10-12 inches Wed.-Thur. I guess. Hard to tell with all the wind we had. How much snow did you get where you are f.f.jake?




Guessing 6-10 inches ... hard to tell since there was a lot of drifting and at one point it switched over briefly to freezing rain ... I know it was tough plowing with the quad.


----------

